
Offer HN: Will Work For Karma - todayiamme
Hi,<p>HN has always been there for me when I needed advice, and for a long time I have pondered about a way to give back to this wonderful community. Today, I've finally figured out how to do that.<p>One thing that I've consistently noticed is that most hackers struggle a great deal to write/refine pitches, blog posts,  documentation, support emails and their ilk. Further, I really do think that the founders should worry more about their code and customers than figuring out the site content.<p>At the same time compelling insights into the product are important. If the writer doesn't get your vision, then it really doesn't matter which side of greatness they fall into. After all how can you communicate, when you don't know what you're communicating about?<p>So, I'm willing to do this for you. I'm willing to write whatever you throw at me and I am desperate to give you hard feedback. Moreover, I don't want money for it. Good karma in ever sense of the word will do.<p>Thank you for reading this.<p>P.S. - I'm perfectly willing to do stuff even if it doesn't involve writing. Just email me at yesthisisananonymousid@gmail.com and let me know.
======
metamemetics
Also, if you are an HNer and see a "Rate my X" post in the new section, be
sure to give feedback. I usually upvote everyone of those I see even if I
_dislike_ the idea behind the website\service linked. After all, they are
asking for criticism! Otherwise they slide off quick and I don't see anyone
else commenting on them. Most people are here for commentary, but support all
creators.

~~~
SingAlong
I used to use the upvoting more like a HN-only bookmarking service. But you've
enlightened me. I'm changing my policy now.

~~~
EGreg
Why, is there a section where you can see all your upvotes?

~~~
dsplittgerber
<http://news.ycombinator.com/saved?id=username>

~~~
EGreg
Nice. How come "saved" isn't on my main navigation bar? Weird :)

------
Jun8
This is the first "Offer HN" submission I've ever seen, it may be the first
one even, so double thanks: one for your offer, the other for (hopefully)
starting this trend.

~~~
sahillavingia
I'm thinking of doing this for design. I want to set aside 5 hours every
Friday to work on designs for pet projects of HN hackers. In exchange for
this, I get to blog about it. :D

Would people be interested?

EDIT: doing this. I'll post once a week on HN and the highest rated project on
the page (crowdsourcing ftw!) gets 5 design hours. Look out for it tomorrow!

~~~
metamemetics
Here is someone a little while back who did a Rate My X:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1794251>

He has a ton of programming done and the site is working, but he is clearly no
designer and needs a lot of help on design [ he might have improved it some
since then ]. Probably a GREAT candidate to reach out to.

------
EGreg
I just want to say this is an awesome post. I like it :)

Well, if you'd like, check out <http://youmixer.com> and tell me what you
would improve about it to make it viral. I'm working on another project right
now, but I'm always curious how I could have made youmixer better.

You can just reply on here if you want to keep your anonymity.

~~~
paulnelligan
Hey, it's a cool idea, and one that needs to be addressed because google still
haven't mastered the art of the playlist on youtube.

I think you should change the logo, it looks a bit cheap.

From what I can see, anyone can contribute to a mix, this isn't desirable, if
you can figure out a way of upvoting the best mixes, you might be onto a
winner ...

good luck

~~~
EGreg
Thanks for the feedback. I just wanted to correct you on one point:

mixes have two settings: visible_to and editable_by. Only mixes that are
editable by everyone fall into the category you describe. People can choose
"self", "friends" or "everyone" for any mix.

I think the problem is not the privacy, it's the complexity and lack of a good
user flow... what was your experience going through it? Did you give up at a
certain point? Was it kind of lame?

I feel like I need to get a web designer and just re-design the experience.

------
dawie
I just asked for help with <http://tabtrick.com/>

Thanks for offering your help. I am sure good things will come to you!

~~~
tajddin
By the way, I just checked out your site (cool idea), but there're a few typos
on the main page: "Your business needs <to> be on Facebook."

~~~
dawie
Thanks. It's fixed now.

------
perucoder
Great idea! I just sent you an email to review my site at
<http://www.maziesoftware.com/>

------
todayiamme
Wow.

Thanks for the awesome response and you don't need to ask for help. I'm the
one offering it. If I don't reply to your mail soon then don't worry. It's
just that I have an awesome bunch of people to help and I my hands can work
only so fast.

Thank you so much.

------
happybuy
I did a "Rate my Startup" post for my startup (<http://www.happybuy.com/>) a
little while back that didn't get much traction:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1780988>

Would be great if you had any feedback on the site you could provide. Although
not purely writing, any experience or advice on how to improve its SEO would
be most appreciated as the current search traffic is low.

Thank you for helping out other HN'ers.

~~~
treeface
Take this for what it's worth, but the first thing I notice is the extremely
bright yellow rectangle on your home page. Maybe it's because I have eyes that
are somewhat sensitive to bright lights, but it's aesthetically very difficult
to stay on your site. Everything else looks great, though. Maybe just a
slightly darker color..?

~~~
sp4rki
I concur. I saw this massive yellow block and closed the tab immediately.

~~~
happybuy
Thanks for the comments. Personally I like the yellow but can understand that
it may be too much for some people.

Do you think its primarily just the large yellow area on the homepage, or that
the yellow regions on the other pages are problematic (which are more used for
highlights)?

~~~
scottyallen
Why not try an a/b test? I bet that another color will test better...

~~~
happybuy
Yes I could do that however the yellow is the primary color of the brand which
would mean more than a simple change. I'd prefer to reduce the large expanse
of yellow than change the primary brand color.

I also have a queasy feeling a/b testing aesthetics especially when its a
brand attribute which over time may become a strength as opposed to a current
weakness. In other words I think for certain things, a/b testing starts to
create homogenised results and sites.

~~~
treeface
I think there's nothing wrong with the color as your brand logo, but perhaps
think of making another color accent it nicely on your home page or making it
a more subtle part of your color scheme. The way you have it set up on other
pages is a nice compromise (even though I think it's still a bit too yellow):

[http://www.happybuy.com/product/Apple-iPad-MB292LLA-
Tablet-1...](http://www.happybuy.com/product/Apple-iPad-MB292LLA-Tablet-16GB-
Wifi/amazon/B002C7481G)

I just want to reiterate: everything else on your site looks awesome (really
awesome)..but that giant yellow block really hurts my eyes.

------
JarekS2
Just sent you an email - we need help with <http://disqourse.com> \- a lot of
help! :)

Thanks in advance for your feedback.

------
jagtesh
Hi, I'd be very grateful to you for your feedback and thoughts on
<http://grep42.com>.

Thanks! :-)

------
steveplace
I've got a new product, it's had some success, but my copy is an abomination.
I'd love some feedback-- the site is earningstrades.com

Thanks!

~~~
cheesey
The "Testimonials" button underneath "User Satisfaction" really should line up
with the other buttons on that row.

~~~
steveplace
yeah i changed up the font size last night, so i'll have to fix that, thanks!

------
Kudose
I could really use some help with pitches and how to deal with potential
customers when you are the founder. I am trying to kick off my startup,
<http://www.quintre.com> , but worry about getting overwhelmed and flat out
rejected at every turn.

------
danielnicollet
I'd love your feedback on our copy and overall message at
<http://commerce.exorbyte.com> \- thx! (infous AT exorbyte.com) Thanks!!!
You'll get more than Karma if you can help us!

------
atomical
Who are you?

~~~
todayiamme
I prefer to stay anonymous due to personal reasons. Yes, I talk extremely
openly and honestly, but it's a bit too hard to trace it all down to me.

On the other hand, who I am has little or nothing to do with how I can help
_you_ , and I want to keep it that way, for now. I know that this might seem
foolish, but there are compelling, practical reasons behind it.

I request anyone reading this not to breach my privacy. I've made that offer
in good faith and it would be heart breaking to face something like that.

Thank you.

~~~
akkartik
But how'll you get the karma?

~~~
sp4rki
I think he means real life Karma not in HN

------
jamiequint
In case OP runs out of cycles I'd suggest people try out <http://wordspa.com>
I've had good experiences there in the past.

------
Dylanlacey
I don't need your help. However, it takes a big person to offer to help
randomly, for nothing other then intangibles, so well done for that.

I hope you get lots of neat stuff to do ^_^

------
grease
I just asked for help with <http://recruiterbox.com/> Thanks for this!

~~~
happybuy
I just checked out the site and the copy that jumped out at me that needs
revision is the sentence: "all with one clean, zippy software"

Perhaps you could revise the copy to: "Recruiterbox is a no-nonsense
recruitment tool. Publish jobs, screen resumes & track applicants - an all in
one, simplified approach to recruitment . At a price that will make you
smile."

~~~
grease
Thanks for the feedback, @happybuy

------
base
I sent you a message asking for feedback on <http://vendder.com>

Would love to hear what you have to say

Thanks

~~~
sp4rki
In the spirit of this thread I'll give some food for thought. The copy here
[<http://d.pr/Wixb>] is a little hard to read because of the font's thinness
in contrast to the background color. I'd bold it, or increase the size a small
bit. The copy looks AOK to me in regards to content. Good Job!

~~~
base
thanks for the comments. I will improve the letter size.

------
atestu
I just sent you an email asking for help for <http://watchth.is/>

Thanks in advance!

------
trizk
Very generous. Hats off to you man.

------
bobfunk
Wow - this is an amazing offer. I'm sure you must be swamped in work already,
so expect a "no time anymore answer", but I'll send you a request for help on
documentation for <http://www.webpop.com>

------
omfut
thats something i have never seen on HN. You must be really starting a new
trend for others to follow. Bravo!

------
tripntale
Just sent you an email to review <http://www.tripntale.com>. Thankyouverymuch!

------
babo
You mean karma in HM terms?

